# Red Cow Moran Hotel or Ibis Hotel



## Tired Paul (26 Oct 2012)

I will be travelling to Dublin in early December to go to a concert in the O2. Now I was thinking seeing as I'm coming into Dublin on the N7 it would be a good idea to stay at either of the hotels mentioned in the title and then get the Luas to the O2.
Can anyone tell me if its easy to get onto the Luas from either of these hotels? Is there much of a walk - there will be 2 senior citizens and 1 child and me. Do we have to cross lanes of traffic? Is there predestrinised areas?
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## suzie (26 Oct 2012)

Much the same in terms of distance I'd say...have a look using google maps. Maybe the ibis is slight easier to walk. As for the accommodation I've no experience of either..
S.


----------



## Eithneangela (26 Oct 2012)

Ibis accommodation fine, clean nice rooms and very reasonable. About 10 mintues walk to the Luas, should be achievable. Haven't stayed in the Red Cow Moran. I'd do as previous poster suggested - Google Map the distance from the two hotels, and make your choice based on that, combined with the hotel price.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Oct 2012)

Try ringing either hotel to check their rates and distance from Luas.  They may provide lifts.  It used to be easy to get to Luas from Red Cow but now that they have changed the road I understand it is quite a distance from Red Cow.

Another one that might be worth considering is the Ashling Hotel.  Don't know about their rates or what its like to stay there but it certainly looks impressive since their total makeover some time back.  www.tripadvisor.com should help with reviews.  Looks as if plenty of americans do stay.  The walk to the Luas is 5 mins away.  Check if they provide free parking in the multi storey for residents.  Would be handy for a visit to the Zoo for child.  Wouldn't recommend wandering around the area at night though.


----------



## Tired Paul (26 Oct 2012)

I'm not too concerned about the accommodation or price although Ibis is a lot cheaper. Main concern is getting to the Luas on foot. I have rang both hotels and both have said that access to the Luas is only a few minutes walk but looking at the maps I'd say the Red Cow Moran is a longer walk. The Ashling does look nice but the whole point of the two hotels at the Red Cow is to avoid going into the city if at all possible.
Thanks all.


----------



## callybags (26 Oct 2012)

A much better option is to go on to the second junctionafter the Red Cow on the Naas Road where it meets the Kylemore road. You will see McDonalds on the left.

Turn left there, and just after the 1st set of lights you will see The Sheldon Park Hotel on your right.

[broken link removed]

It's about 200 yards walk to the Luas stop at McDonalds.


----------



## callybags (26 Oct 2012)

BTW  I have just looked at the map location on their website and it bears no resemblence to where the hotel is!

It's just after the first junction on the Kylemore road.


----------



## notagardener (26 Oct 2012)

Tired Paul said:


> I will be travelling to Dublin in early December to go to a concert in the O2. Now I was thinking seeing as I'm coming into Dublin on the N7 it would be a good idea to stay at either of the hotels mentioned in the title and then get the Luas to the O2.
> Can anyone tell me if its easy to get onto the Luas from either of these hotels? Is there much of a walk - there will be 2 senior citizens and 1 child and me. Do we have to cross lanes of traffic? Is there predestrinised areas?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


 
Try out the Louis Fitzgerald hotel. Nice hotel, great facilities (nice pool etc.) excellent rates and a short distance to the Luas at Red Cow. 15-20min walk, but as you have 2 senior citizens and 1 child why not get a taxi from the hotel. €10 at most for the short hop I reckon. We stayed before and there was a courtesy bus, not sure if it's still available.


----------

